# PM aims to end IVF postcode lottery.



## KentishCat (Jul 26, 2010)

http://news.uk.msn.com/health/articles.aspx?cp-documentid=158161303

/links


----------



## mungoadams (May 20, 2011)

thats excellent thanks kcat.


----------



## Mistletoe (Holly) (Jan 1, 2007)

It does not say whether they are going to end the crazy hotchpotch of ''criteria'' that exclude so many.

Like if your DH has a child many moons ago with someone else and they do not live with you and this means that you are not allowed any treatment or support for your own debilitating condition on the NHS as happened to me.

Like some PCTs treat certain age groups (some places too old if over 35, some too young if under 35), certain relationships (singles, same sex, only if you have been in a steady relationship for 2 years etc), certain health measures (like BMI or smoking).

It all needs to be looked at carefully. I expect if they are going to be forced to give the childless married couple, woman 35 years old 3 cycles of treatment, then they will just come up with more narrow criteria to screen people out of the running.


----------



## mungoadams (May 20, 2011)

hi hazel
i am pretty cynical too   PCT's have limited budget at the end of the day and whatever guidance they get, they are probably going to set strict criteria. did the nice guidelines set an age limit? I know the wording on another children was very fluffy and has been abused by pct's. stronger guidance is needed, not just a reminder letter. i know the nice guidelines are being reviewed & released next year but i am not sure the wording on criteria is being changed. 

i think waiting lists might rocket too. i know there is an 18 week limit from referral, but  I was lucky enough to have my 1st cycle on the nhs and it took me 2 years to get to the point of being referred for ivf.  IF i was lucky enough to be in a pct where they funded me  for another 2 cycles (33 now) i would not be at all surpised to hit my 35th birthday before treatment, one way or another.


----------



## Mistletoe (Holly) (Jan 1, 2007)

The NICE guidelines said all women who needed treatment between 23 and 39 years old.

The other children thing came from the secretary of state for health speech in parliament welcoming the guidelines when he said ''priority will be given to couples without children living with them''

The PCTs took that and twisted it to no child ever for either partner regardless of age, circumstance or where they are now.


----------



## mungoadams (May 20, 2011)

that is so frustrating. i guess that could be challenged (the deliberate re-interpretation)... but it would be a real fight & no guarantee of success.


----------



## Pooki (May 16, 2011)

Have to get my two pennies worth in- it's about time something is done about the post code lottery- I have been deemed 'too young!!!' by my PCT so have to pay for my round of ICSI (which is crazily illogical as fertility decreases with age!) If I lived 20 miles further south it wouldn't be a problem for my Husband and I to get NHS funding.


----------

